# Salt Lake Tribune Article on Coyote bounty



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

Here is a link to an article on in the SLtrib on coyote bounties.

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/politics/5 ... y.html.csp


----------



## foreverbowhunter (Jan 4, 2011)

So does anybody know if there is a county restriction on the bounty. If so what are they?


----------



## kokehead (Jan 31, 2009)

So this is why they are shutting down youth correction facilities that will put 100's of people out of work and weakening an already overlooked system huh??? Or is the money comming from the budget cuts from the education system?? And so now every weekend warrior who thinks it's as easy as they show on tv will go out and give the coyotes a college degree.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Utah legislature pulls another bone-headed move. Here's the scenario: 

Every rookie yote hunter and those that wannabe will now march out into the Utah wilds in search of coyotes so they can make some money on bounty. They will make all the rookie mistakes not only by making the wrong sounds, setting up wrong, and not shooting straight. Every coyote will become educated to the sounds and misteps of these bounty hunters and the coyotes will increase in their ability to avoid being killed. More coyote hunters actually means less coyotes killed. 

You will have the poachers out trying to trap, and poison the coyotes and this will have a detrimental affect on other wildlife who share the environment.

This is a total waste of money. It is a proven fact that coyotes will still find a way to survive.

If you sheep hearders are going to put your animals on public lands where coyotes roam--then is that really the coyotes problem?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

kokehead said:


> So this is why they are shutting down youth correction facilities that will put 100's of people out of work and weakening an already overlooked system huh??? Or is the money comming from the budget cuts from the education system?? And so now every weekend warrior who thinks it's as easy as they show on tv will go out and give the coyotes a college degree.


!!


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Unless they make some changes to the way it is currently run, there will be no more effort than there is now. It is not currently offered in every county and most of the ones that do offer it you have to be a resident to collect it.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Has this been passed and the governor signed it?


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Bears Butt said:


> Has this been passed and the governor signed it?


It's been passed but not yet signed by the governor. The other coyote bill also passed. It's likely both will be signed.

I guess we can all relax. The mule deer herd has been/will be saved and the coyote population will be reduced to next to nothing! Too bad nobody has told the coyotes or the deer they're not allowed to make any adjustments to their current reproductive and/or survival instincts!


----------

